# Suche Tastatur mit programmierbaren Tasten



## Quarke (6. Januar 2011)

Servus miteinander,

Wie der Titel sagt, suche ich eine Tastatur, die ein paar Funktionen haben sollte, die ich so kombiniert noch nicht gefunden habe.

Standardtastatur
Media-tasten (laut, leise, play, stop, weiter, zurück)
und dann frei programmierbare tasten, mit denen ich Programme aufrufen kann, wie ICQ, Firefox, Skype etc pp. Evtl auch Ordner oder gleich bestimmte Internetseiten.

Gibt es sowas ? Ich hab irgendwie mal gehört, dass man das mit dem Logitech Tastaturen der G-Reihe hinkriegt und würde mich für die G15 interessieren, aber auf logitech.de finde ich die nicht. Oder sind die G-Tasten (So heißen die doch ?!) da nur für makros in Games ?

Danke schonmal !


----------



## htcerox (6. Januar 2011)

Quarke schrieb:
			
		

> Servus miteinander,
> 
> Wie der Titel sagt, suche ich eine Tastatur, die ein paar Funktionen haben sollte, die ich so kombiniert noch nicht gefunden habe.
> 
> ...



Du kannst mit den g-tasten sowohl Makros aufzeichnen sowie id von dir gewünschten aufgaben erledigen. Klappt alles wunderbar. Ich wurde einfach mal bei geizhals.at reinschauen da findest u den günstigsten Anbieter. Und für Tests und reviews einfach mal googlen.

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit hilfe vom PCGH Extreme Android app


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2011)

Empfehle dir die Logitech G15

Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh, PS/2 & USB, DE (920-000369) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sehr gute Tastatur hab sie selbst. Hat Jedoch nur 6 G-Tasten wobei sie für mich ausreichend sind. Falls sie dir zu wenig G-Tasten hat könnteste dir auch mal die G110 anschauen:

Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002235) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hat insgesamt 12 G-Tasten.

Wobei ich denke das dir die G15 locker ausreicht da jede G-Taste ja 3mal programmierbar ist von daher kannste auf alle 6 G-Tasten insgesamt 18 Befehle legen.

Ich würde aufjedenfall zur G15 raten


----------



## Own3r (6. Januar 2011)

Nimm die G15r, denn sie hat mMn einen besseren Druckpunkt als die G110!


----------



## AeroX (6. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir auch die g15 empfehlen. Sehr guter druckpunkt und sie hat alles was du suchst. Wenn du dir zwischen den beiden nicht sicher bist, geh einfach nach Saturn,MM oder so, da liegen die meistens und du kannst dir die aussuchen die dir mit allem am besten gefällt. (bestellt wird natürlich im Internet, sind ja nicht blöd)
Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2011)

Quarke schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> Wie der Titel sagt, suche ich eine Tastatur, die ein paar Funktionen haben sollte, die ich so kombiniert noch nicht gefunden habe.
> 
> ...



Cherry.
Die Keyman-Software erlaubt bei afaik allen Modellen die freie Belegung aller Sondertasten (und der F-Tasten) mit Programm- oder Ordneraufrufen, Befehls- und Textmakros, Tastaturkürzeln, Mediaplayerfunktionen,... (im Prinzip alles&ein bißchen mehr, was Logitech auch bietet, bis auf die Live-Aufzeichnung von Makros wärend des Spielens, aber nicht auf 6/12 G-Tasten beschränkt und für niedrigere Preise bei höherer Tastaturqualität)
Wenn du noch eine aus der alten Cymotion Serie bekommst, hast du sogar eine Taste für Zweitbelegungen, was gerade aufgrund der F-Tastenumbelegung eine drastische Erweiterung der Funktionszahl mit sich bringt. Aktuell sind in der offiziellen Produktliste noch die Variokey und die Expert geführt.
Sind aber so ziemlich das Gegenteil einer "Flat"-Tastatur, falls die sowas wichtig ist.


----------



## user001 (8. Januar 2011)

Quarke schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> frei programmierbare tasten, mit denen ich Programme aufrufen kann, wie ICQ, Firefox, Skype etc pp. Evtl auch Ordner oder gleich bestimmte Internetseiten.
> 
> Gibt es sowas ?


 
Programme über die Makrotasten starten geht auf jeden Fall auch mit der Software der Microsoft Sidewinder X6 (wahrscheinlich dann auch mit der Sidewinder X4). Einen Browser (auch gleich eine bestimmte Internetseite), eine Datei (z.B. eine Playlist) oder einen bestimmten Ordner über eine Taste öffnen geht auch. Die Software ist zudem sehr einfach zu bedienen.

Durch die Möglichkeit drei Profile zu erstellen, hat man mehr als ausreichend frei belegbare Tasten. In zwei Profilen sind es je 30 Tasten die belegt werden könne, in einem 12 Tasten.

Mediatasten gibt es auch. (play, stop, etc. Lautstärke)

Den Numblock kann man abnehmen, wenn man keine Fullsize Tastatur braucht. Zudem kann man ihn an beiden Seiten der Tastatur befestigen.

Der Preis ist niedriger als bei der G15.
Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (AGB-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich würde sagen, dass der Tastaturanschlag der X6 etwas härter ist als bei Logitech. Was man da bevorzugt ist Geschmackssache.


----------

